# Paco and his waterblanket



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Sometimes he looks more like a fish instead of a dog 

1









2









3









4









5









6


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wow......awesome pictures!!!! Paco always looks so serious....

I can't wait to get my guys into the water for some water pictures!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Rik, I'm always gobsmacked at the quality of your photo's, they're mint !!


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow..........


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Paco likes to take the lake with him wherever he goes. Another amazing shot of your boy.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Those pictures are seriously awesome. Amazing!!

Just look at the intensity of your boy ... love him and your photos! So glad you're back 

Kim


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Laurie said:


> Wow......awesome pictures!!!! Paco always looks so serious....
> 
> I can't wait to get my guys into the water for some water pictures!!


Thank you Laurie. I know you have the equipment and the skills to make water pictures. I'm looking forward seeing them 



davebeech said:


> Rik, I'm always gobsmacked at the quality of your photo's, they're mint !!


Thanks Dave, Nikon is Nikon you know that :curtain: (just a joke)



Takasnooze said:


> Wow..........


Thank you Takasnooze


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paco*

Paco

Leave some water for everyone else!!

Your pictures are just amazing!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Paco likes to take the lake with him wherever he goes.


Thank you, he really does..



Katie and Paddy's Mum said:


> Those pictures are seriously awesome. Amazing!!
> 
> Just look at the intensity of your boy ... love him and your photos! So glad
> you're back
> Kim


Thank you Kim, I'm happy to back


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Those are cool pictures!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awesome pictures of your beautiful boy as always.


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> Paco
> 
> Leave some water for everyone else!!
> 
> ...





mylissyk said:


> Those are cool pictures!


Thank you mylissyk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That lake is so beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I always love seeing your photos - you have such skill to capture Paco's intensity so well! Amazing shots, as always!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Amazing! So, when are you in Canada next to come take pics like that of Molson??  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> That lake is so beautiful, thanks for sharing.


It is in Belgium. A dogs "Eldorado" 



Ranger said:


> I always love seeing your photos - you have such skill to capture Paco's intensity so well! Amazing shots, as always!


Thank you Ranger. 



esSJay said:


> Amazing! So, when are you in Canada next to come take pics like that of Molson??  Thanks for sharing!


I would like to takes pics of Molson. He is such a handsome and photogenic guy.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

awesome pictures, Rik!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

S t u n n i n g !


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

your pictures are always so wonderful!
Just fantastic.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Not much else to say except that these photos made me grin from ear to ear. They're fabulous.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

As always, your pics are simply breath taking - whether it's the beauty of the subject, your camera skills or a combination of both!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Great seeing Paco again, in your ever-amazing photo's of him!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Rik!

I, like many of us, just LOVE your photography, not to mention the subject matter! I really need to show my hubby your work, because he is totally into photography, but he hasn't "gotten into" photographing our girl! I think if he could see what he could accomplish, he might change his mind! I know he'd be oogling over the capture of the water! hahaha!

Signed: A doggie-mum in need of pics of her golden-girl! LOL!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Paco*

Looks like Paco loves water as much as my Tonka!!


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm sure Paco has gills as he's either going into or out of water... LOL... 
BTW, great shots Rik, love the water trails...


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Amazing photography!! In the first photo he looks like a bear, if you are just looking at his face and neck.. lol Can't wait for mine to be old enough to do this!!


----------



## Zazoo (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes!!!!... Need to see my beautiful Bella girl in action too..!!!!  (how is she doing?) You can pm me, if you wish, so we don't have to take away from Paco.. 



KatieBlue'sMidnightSky said:


> Rik!
> 
> I, like many of us, just LOVE your photography, not to mention the subject matter! I really need to show my hubby your work, because he is totally into photography, but he hasn't "gotten into" photographing our girl! I think if he could see what he could accomplish, he might change his mind! I know he'd be oogling over the capture of the water! hahaha!
> 
> Signed: A doggie-mum in need of pics of her golden-girl! LOL!


----------

